# Übersicht und Test geflochtener Schnüre



## tomsen83 (29. Januar 2015)

Da immer wieder die Diskussion zwischen Herstellerangaben und realer Werte bezüglich geflochtener Schnüre aufkommt möchte ich an dieser Stelle auf eine sehr umfangreiche Sammlung von Testergebnissen verweisen:

http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetesting.htm

Für mich eine eimalige Zusammenstellung mit ungemein hohem Informationswert. Es sind fast alle auf dem Markt erhältlichen Schnüre verschiedenster Hersteller in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern vertreten. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## ODS-homer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Übersicht und Test geflochtener Schnüre*

der link scheint tot zu sein#t


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Übersicht und Test geflochtener Schnüre*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> der link scheint tot zu sein#t



funktioniert bei mir gut #6


----------



## PeBo75 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Übersicht und Test geflochtener Schnüre*

Der Link funktioniert, habe ihn gerade geöffnet.

Danke für's Posten. Ich war da schon einmal, hatte aber die Adresse nicht gespeichert. Jetzt aber schon. 

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## ODS-homer (17. März 2015)

*AW: Übersicht und Test geflochtener Schnüre*

jetzt hats bei mir auch geklappt - habe nach euren erfolgen mal an meinen sicherheitseinstellungen gedreht.
man muss die cookies der seite akzeptieren, sonst wird _domain has expired _angezeigt#t


----------

